# Cannot Shrink Lightroom Mobile Storage on iOS



## braver (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm using Lr Mobile on iOS from the beginning, upgrading the iPhones every year, and it suddenly swelled inside the 7+, taking 200GB of memory.  I've had only one collection marked offline, and doing Clear Cache on it freed up meager 400MB.  The Lightroom Photos is the only other collection where Clear Cache says it will free up 17GB, a few hours later 16.5GB, then 14.6GB, but it doesn't seem to unfreeze the sync.  Hitting the Clear Cache in the preferences seems to do nothing.  At this point I have the sync disabled and about 150 photos pending import from camera roll and a dozen or so pending upload.

When my wife encountered a similar problem, I told her to delete the Lr from her iPhone, and now I see about 50 photos forever pending sync from it -- I guess she has to reinstall it to un-pend that.

So how do we shrink this monster?  Should I just ho ahead and delete and reinstall it?  Some of the photos I now take in Lr directly, as DNGs, and I need to make sure those are uploaded.  Everything else is in Camera Roll on the iOS so I guess they will be re-added.  

But this is a bit unwieldy.  I got about 250K photos in the cloud now and am using Lr as a window on it.  I'd prefer to keep it synced and not reinstall if I can...

Cheers,
A+


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2017)

Make sure everything's uploaded, and then yes, delete and reinstall is a fairly sure fire way of fixing it. You might want to report it as a bug at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum so the engineers are aware of it, because there probably aren't that many people using such high numbers right now. It might be worth reporting before you delete and reinstall, as they may have some extra diagnostic info.


----------

